# Ternetzi Shernetzi



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Are these fish even a specie? I think they are way overpriced... Whats the deal with these natterri or terns?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Nattereri(Ternetzi)

Definately not overpriced.

www.opefe.com

You could learn some stuff there.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Pygocentrus Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> Definately not overpriced.


for a yellow stomach umm yea.... ridiculously over priced. Moon lights build your own?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Pygocentrus Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> Definately not overpriced.


for a yellow stomach umm yea.... ridiculously over priced. Moon lights build your own?
[/quote]

Go to the link I put above. Don't come back till you know as much as Danny Tanner.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

moon lights?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> moon lights?


I don't use them.

They also get bigger then normal natts...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

they are far more aggressive


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

T-wag said:


> they are far more aggressive


BLOODS AND CRIPTS MAN

Here is the quick rundown.

Larger max size.
Seasonal
Only found in a few locals.
More aggressive

Other then that. According to OPEFE they are just another Nattereri.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

they are not more agressive... they are the same as any other wild natt.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> they are not more agressive... they are the same as any other wild natt.


wrong.

Dude if you think you f*cking know it all anyway. Stop asking us questions.

Dude if you think you f*cking know it all anyway. Stop asking us questions.

Epic double post.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I wanted to tool with you zanni old pal. http://www.opefe.com/ternetzi.html Tells you that they are the same as natterri. Scientists can not identify anything different than natterri besides color.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Exactly what I said before.

BTW Johnny is not laughing..










I seriously am not.

Nope, not laughing.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

He bored with his breeding reds already.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Are these fish even a specie? I think they are way overpriced... Whats the deal with these natterri or terns?


As of now they are the same species but i think there is a decnt chance eventually they will become a seperate species.

Overpriced? Not really. They are not captive bred and are not found thoughout south america like some cheap fish.

Going by your logic of the only difference being a yellow stomach all pygos should cost the same as they are practically the same appearance just a bit differnt in colours. Its supply and demand that determines their price not their "yellow stomach." They are not easy to find and there are plenty of people who want them, I'd love to be able to buy some 1$ terns but id much rather pay alot more in order to suppowrt some vendors that routinely export fish and give them funds to export new fish to the hobby. If everybody is just givign fish away eventually it wouldnt be worth it for people to export fish if they will have to sell them dirt cheap as shipping from suth america is not cheap

For moon lights you can buy or build your own. All moon lights are are just soem blue leds so they are easy to fit into a canopy of an existing light fixture. There are some you can buy but they are overpriced for a couple 5 cent leds. A small actinic fixture would also work


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a large ternetzi and he is by far the meanest fish I've ever encountered. He is also much larger than your typical nattereri.

proof:





He looks much more elegant than a plain red belly. It's not just the yellow stomach that makes the difference. And they are priced the way they should be priced by vendors.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hey dolphin show me a video of a red that attacks a magnet like that

btw that tern is beautiful bro


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

T-wag said:


> hey dolphin show me a video of a red that attacks a magnet like that
> 
> btw that tern is beautiful bro


you cant judge the specie because of someones aggressive tern... According to opefe right now they are the same specie. Some people have had reds more aggressive than all there pygos, it depends on the fish. Anyways there hasnt been enough scientific evidence to prove they are a different specie so as far as im concerned they are just a natterri. The waters they live in could cause a yellow coloration of the belly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its not cause of their water. Their genes are different.

If it was just cause of the water then a tern and a red in the same tank should look the same.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Such a wealth of knowledge and information


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its not cause of their water. Their genes are different.
> 
> If it was just cause of the water then a tern and a red in the same tank should look the same.


Ok well as of right now Ternetzi are pygocentus natterri.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Its not cause of their water. Their genes are different.
> 
> If it was just cause of the water then a tern and a red in the same tank should look the same.


Ok well as of right now Ternetzi are pygocentus natterri.
[/quote]

you think I don't know this... I am the one who made you ask the question.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

there isnt a size difference between wild reds and terns.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

****** said:


> Such a wealth of knowledge and information


 lol

Every time i see one of DS's posts I can't help but think of parrots just repeating what they once heard despite not knowing what they are saying.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> there isnt a size difference between wild reds and terns.


Yes actually there is.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Such a wealth of knowledge and information


 lol

Every time i see one of DS's posts I can't help but think of parrots just repeating what they once heard despite not knowing what they are saying.
[/quote]
Its Dolphins-win not dolphins-swim.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nattereri max size. 13"
Nattereri(Ternetzi) max size. 16"


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nattereri max size. 13"
> Nattereri(Ternetzi) max size. 16"


prove it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Talk to George Fear. You know the guy who told you off


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

dont know who that is but if its george from SA i actually like him and i simply said he is one of the best.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats the man. He has more experiance with Ternetzi then anyone on this site.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i dont see that they are any better looking than other pygos especially for the price they fetch.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats just your opinion.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Thats just your opinion.


correct.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

You know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

MPG said:


> You know what they say about opinions.


Only mine matters


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have three terns in my pygo tank along with 5 reds. My oldest red is 6 and the oldest tern is 4. The tern is at least 2" if not more longer than my red. The large tern pretty much owns the right side of the tank and doesnt like it if any other fish enters its spot. From what Ive seen they are more territorial. Not only do they have a yellow belly but instead of gold flakes they have purple hue to them instead. I was fortunate enough to get my terns for $25 each cause like dolphinwin the pet store employee said a piranha is a piranha. Thank you ignorance.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

this topic was a total waste of my time.

dolphin, do some research, come back to us when you have some information. opinions are very different then fact, and the fact is you have NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

i know 100% agree

This thread made me laugh.

Dolphinswin you need to do some research. You seem to think you know everything. I have some questions for you? what piranhas have you kept? I have kept both large and small rhoms,manuelis,geryis,pirayas,ternetzis,and wild caught red bellies. Ternetzis come from Argentina and will get larger then a red belly. Look at the jaw of a ternetzi and a wild caught red belly. The ternetzis are massive jaw. Price on fish depends on the location the fish is caught. Some fish are really common in the wild but the location is very difficult to get too or there is alot of government regulations. Look at Venezuela and the cost of caribes. You pay $25 for a baby caribe. Venezuela has some really nice piranhas including caribe,manueli(yes they came from Venezeula),irritens, and p.mac.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Gibbus said:


> i know 100% agree
> 
> This thread made me laugh.
> 
> Dolphinswin you need to do some research. You seem to think you know everything. I have some questions for you? what piranhas have you kept? I have kept both large and small rhoms,manuelis,geryis,pirayas,ternetzis,and wild caught red bellies. Ternetzis come from Argentina and will get larger then a red belly. Look at the jaw of a ternetzi and a wild caught red belly. The ternetzis are massive jaw. Price on fish depends on the location the fish is caught. Some fish are really common in the wild but the location is very difficult to get too or there is alot of government regulations. Look at Venezuela and the cost of caribes. You pay $25 for a baby caribe. Venezuela has some really nice piranhas including caribe,manueli(yes they came from Venezeula),irritens, and p.mac.


Read opefe's site and tell my im wrong. Who are you to tell anyone there wrong? Of i forgot you kept geyris... lmfao. All piranha are damn near the same.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Read opefe's site and tell my im wrong. Who are you to tell anyone there wrong? Of i forgot you kept geyris... lmfao. All piranha are damn near the same.


All piranhas are "damn near the same" when you make ignorant assumptions.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

We are dumb guys he is right. They all are damn near the same... Look at them. I can't tell the difference AT ALL!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Owned


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What happened to the eigem/serr. in the second pic?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They killed it by severing the spinal cord. Its Pristbrycon Calmoni btw


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

If they are all the same, then what was wrong with your caribes, and whats wrong with your reds? You say youre looking for the perfect piranha on your so called quest. But by your own flawed logic, you have already experienced it all. Therefore, your quest is over.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

0S1R1S said:


> If they are all the same, then what was wrong with your caribes, and whats wrong with your reds? You say youre looking for the perfect piranha on your so called quest. But by your own flawed logic, you have already experienced it all. Therefore, your quest is over.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

lol great one guys.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Alright guys, don't bother helping him anymore on any of his threads, cuz he knows it all.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea we are stupid.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

When is this kid going to learn.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> When is this kid going to learn.


2nd tuesday next week.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

MPG said:


> You know what they say about opinions.


Opinions are like a boner.... It's easy to get one, it's hard to keep it up.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Alright guys, don't bother helping him anymore on any of his threads, cuz he knows it all.


You all know what i meant by they are some what the same. Piranha are a shy species. Now some will come along and say it depends on the fish, which is true, But in general they are shy skittish fish. Inflade you have been in the piranha game since '06 and you still ask stupid ?s, How many cariba can i put in my 50 gal? Come on. What piranha should i get? thats your opinion. What substrate looks the best for my fish? Again your opinion. So i dont want to here you calling me out sally. Your about as useless as a poop flavored lollipop.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Alright guys, don't bother helping him anymore on any of his threads, cuz he knows it all.


You all know what i meant by they are some what the same. Piranha are a shy species. Now some will come along and say it depends on the fish, which is true, But in general they are shy skittish fish. Inflade you have been in the piranha game since '06 and you still ask stupid ?s, How many cariba can i put in my 50 gal? Come on. What piranha should i get? thats your opinion. What substrate looks the best for my fish? Again your opinion. So i dont want to here you calling me out sally. Your about as useless as a poop flavored lollipop.
[/quote]

He helps more people then you do.. And you also asked how many cariba you can put in your tank. So do yourself a favor and stay silent. Don't try and bash a member who is more respected then you. It just shows how much on an idiot you are.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Alright guys, don't bother helping him anymore on any of his threads, cuz he knows it all.


You all know what i meant by they are some what the same. Piranha are a shy species. Now some will come along and say it depends on the fish, which is true, But in general they are shy skittish fish. Inflade you have been in the piranha game since '06 and you still ask stupid ?s, How many cariba can i put in my 50 gal? Come on. What piranha should i get? thats your opinion. What substrate looks the best for my fish? Again your opinion. So i dont want to here you calling me out sally. Your about as useless as a poop flavored lollipop.
[/quote]

He helps more people then you do.. And you also asked how many cariba you can put in your tank. So do yourself a favor and stay silent. Don't try and bash a member who is more respected then you. It just shows how much on an idiot you are.
[/quote]
I dont help people because whenever i post a valid answer people will always say its wrong since they think i dont know. I knew a 75gal could hold 3-5 piranha... Inflade comes to my threads just to bash me so if i put sally back in her place let it be done.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You never post valid answers.. You post what you want to think.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You never post valid answers.. You post what you want to think.


I post valid answers on stuff i know but whatever..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

So stop being an idiot or im gonna crumble up some goldfish and dump them on your head.

You asked this question and then said we were wrong when we told you the answer.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i didnt read the site right away then i did... Ill dump chips over your head.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

There is a variety of reasons why I post what I do. Sometimes to get peoples input (which I accept and consider), sometimes to generate discussion and keep the site active.

I can tell you right now I know a lot more about this hobby then you.

You are incorrect saying that I come on these threads to trash you, if you ever said something correct or constructive I would back you up, but clearly when you argue with experienced hobbiests that a tern is the same as a red, you are going to get people who disagree and know the facts.

Further if you continue to argue and disagree after dozens of members are saying that you are wrong, well I think you get where I am going.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Inflade said:


> There is a variety of reasons why I post what I do. Sometimes to get peoples input (which I accept and consider), sometimes to generate discussion and keep the site active.
> 
> I can tell you right now I know a lot more about this hobby then you.
> 
> ...


I do know alot about this hobby. I told you how many pygos you could have in a 75gal. I also put my imput in about putting a manuelli in a 50gal breeder, I said no. Anyways Idfc i post information and even when people know im right they will still disagree since its Dolphinswin.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You just think your right at times where your not.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

My god both of you shut up already how is any of this relevant to anything. Here's an idea if you want dolphin to stop with this sh*t stop egging him on and stay out of his post. You bash him for not knowing anything but i've seen you give some pretty bad advice too. If you two want to get it on pm each other.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

starbury said:


> My god both of you shut up already how is any of this relevant to anything. Here's an idea if you want dolphin to stop with this sh*t stop egging him on and stay out of his post. You bash him for not knowing anything but i've seen you give some pretty bad advice too. If you two want to get it on pm each other.


Suck my e-penis we arn't fighting. Now if you want you can take this to PM.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow kid your a tough guy isn't it past your bed time? Me and your mom are having a good time i really don't want her to have get up and go downstairs to spank you.



Johnny_Zanni said:


> My god both of you shut up already how is any of this relevant to anything. Here's an idea if you want dolphin to stop with this sh*t stop egging him on and stay out of his post. You bash him for not knowing anything but i've seen you give some pretty bad advice too. If you two want to get it on pm each other.


Suck my e-penis we arn't fighting. Now if you want you can take this to PM.








[/quote]


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

starbury said:


> My god both of you shut up already how is any of this relevant to anything. Here's an idea if you want dolphin to stop with this sh*t stop egging him on and stay out of his post. You bash him for not knowing anything but i've seen you give some pretty bad advice too. If you two want to get it on pm each other.


Suck my e-penis we arn't fighting. Now if you want you can take this to PM.








[/quote]
[/quote]

You must finish quick if your already on here.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yo starbury Im not sure who you are but it seems your not to active and come around very seldom, with that being said Welcome to piranha fury now its time for you to go F yourself.

jk im not that mean...


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah i have a life and a job man. And i regret posting anything in this topic thats for sure, now i have a bunch of 12 year olds mad at me oh shucks.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

starbury said:


> Yeah i have a life and a job man. And i regret posting anything in this topic thats for sure, now i have a bunch of 12 year olds mad at me oh shucks.


im 16. zanni is old...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zanni is practically a grandpa lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Zanni is practically a grandpa lol


Shut up youngin. Respect your elders.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh wow zanni is 18 lmfao... i have never checked his age b4... wow, what a awakening. Now i can quit sleeping with a gun by my bed.







Hes just a youngin.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> There is a variety of reasons why I post what I do. Sometimes to get peoples input (which I accept and consider), sometimes to generate discussion and keep the site active.
> 
> I can tell you right now I know a lot more about this hobby then you.
> 
> ...


I do know alot about this hobby. I told you how many pygos you could have in a 75gal. I also put my imput in about putting a manuelli in a 50gal breeder, I said no. Anyways Idfc i post information and even when people know im right they will still disagree since its Dolphinswin.
[/quote]

I'm sorry you feel that way, I know you put your input in and I didn't disagree. Did I rip you up then? No. Its topics and rants like this that give you a bad name.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


>


go skateboard or something...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I think im gonna lock this. If GG feels anything else should be said he can open it.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

every one is very







..what does any of this have to do with terns?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


>


go skateboard or something...
[/quote]

I don't skate, fool.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont know why i just read all of this...but its good for a few laughs

dolph u got this thing about asking for help then not only not take it but do the opposite

and to stay on topic...Terns not only look different but they are some bad ass fish and Domelotta you fish are gorgeous


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

as of right now there no scientific proof of pygocentrus ternetzi.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> as of right now there no scientific proof of pygocentrus ternetzi.


There is no scientific proof that you were dropped on your head as a child. But we assume you were.

We don't claim its Pygocentrus Ternetzi its Pygocentrus Nattereri(Ternetzi)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow....

As I was reading through this thread I came across something interesting....I actually agree with Dolphinswin on a lot of his points. Ternetzi are simply a variant of P. nattereri. They are often imported at a larger size then most variants of nattereri but that doesnt necessarily mean they grow larger then every other variant of the species. I have seen some pretty impressive red nattereri pulled out of the water down there...that have the same head/jaw structure and a clear eye. I am not going to disagree that the largest nattereri I have seen/kept are the ternetzi variant&#8230;.but that doesn't mean much...I would guess there are a lot of areas of SA that are yet to be fished for exportation&#8230;so who knows what is out there. Finally&#8230;when talking about the ternetzi variant&#8230;.not all fish are created equal. I have had some that had the perfect bulldog shape that is not often seen in other nattereri variants&#8230;.but I have had some that were shaped like any other nattereri&#8230;.so really&#8230;.not all ternetzi live up to the stereotype. 

Another point where I disagree with most in this thread is that ternetzi are more aggressive then other nattereri. IMO&#8230;aggression is a product of territorial behavior and can be created or dissipated depending on how you keep the fish. Just ask Piranha man about the tank he saw at Arnolds&#8230;..I would estimate about 18-20 ternetzi ranging from 6" to about 13"&#8230;.all living in a 125 in perfect harmony.

This argument has been going on longer then Dolphinswin has been on this planet&#8230;and it wont be solved on this forum. There was a study being conducted using DNA from both the ternetzi variant and the common redbelly nattereri&#8230;and from what I remember there was not a significant number of differences to be classified as a different species. Why they grow larger then most variants of nattereri is anyone's guess&#8230;but I know the waters where they are found is colder&#8230;and some have said that may have something to do with it. I don't really know.

I finally want to comment on the behavior of many in this thread. I don't understand why some people feel the need to lecture and humiliate instead of educate. The reality is there are new people coming into this hobby every day&#8230;.and they way our members treat these new hobbyists can make a difference in how these fish are kept. Acting like an ass doesn't create the kind of environment where new hobbyists/members feel comfortable in asking questions and will ultimately affect how these fish are treated. You all say you care about the quality of care these fish receive&#8230;and yet your actions just chase away the inexperienced keeper that needs your help the most. I learn new things about these fish all the time&#8230;I have a hard time believing I am the only one.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

We are answering a question he had. He continues to fight a point he has no reason making. He is trying to tell me they are they same species. Its because of me he even made this thread becuause I refer to them as P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)

The quality of life for the fish has not been an issue in this thread. We have not told him anything that would risk causing a fish to be cramped, become ill or just overall mistreated.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> We are answering a question he had. He continues to fight a point he has no reason making. He is trying to tell me they are they same species. Its because of me he even made this thread becuause I refer to them as P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> The quality of life for the fish has not been an issue in this thread. We have not told him anything that would risk causing a fish to be cramped, become ill or just overall mistreated.


Apparently you didn't understand my point. 

Action: Being condescending and arrogant when answering a question. 
Result: Young inexperienced hobbyists don't ask questions.


Action: Young inexperienced hobbyists don't ask questions.
Result: Young inexperienced hobbyists rely on LSF employees for care instructions.

Action: Young inexperienced hobbyists rely on LSF employees for care instructions.
Result: Improper care for these species.


Action: Improper care for these species.
Result: Poor quality of Life.

All I am saying is how the more experienced members conduct themselves in the hobby forum has a direct correlation to how many new members we get and how many new hobbyists we can help.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The answer to the question was put fairly. For some reason he has a problem with the answer and wants to tell us they arn't the same species. Even though told him that from the beginning.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont remember him saying they were a different species. Anyways...if you are comfortable with your actions....then dont have kids.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I hate kids.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have never talked down to anyone on this forum that is sincerely looking for assistance. there are a few people on here that regardless of what you say, they will disagree. its only when the individual accuses me of having little knowledge that i get my back up.

you are right GG, i too learn something here everyday. if i didn't, then i wouldn't be on here.

i believe what has needed to be said, has been said.

Now


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I do know alot about this hobby. I told you how many pygos you could have in a 75gal. I also put my imput in about putting a manuelli in a 50gal breeder, I said no. Anyways Idfc i post information and even when people know im right they will still disagree since its Dolphinswin.


considering this is the same person who joined this site a couple months ago and only recently couldn't even figure out how to set up a brine shrimp hatchery. If you want to ask something ask and we will help but don't waste our time asking if you don't to listen. Beleive it or not you still know very little about this hobby. I don't mean it as an insult but you are way to narrow minded if you consider yourself to "know alot after a couple months." Any legitimate expert has years of experience. Id only consider myself and most older members on this site intermidiates in this hobby.

Im not saying you have to agree with everything that is said but just have the decency to respond to it in a mature manner or just ignore it. If you want to argue a point have a logical debate not just name calling and petty insults. Talk/debate maturely and others will do the same and you will gain their respect. If they try to start something tell a mod and it can be delt with.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

every fish I have ever owned was different. When I had my tern, it was a mean bastard. I believe it was responsible for killing the other 6 pygos I had in the same tank. He even killed a much larger caribe that was his friend. Thats the only tern I have owned since.


----------

